# Uber, ahead of IPO, sees some time before self-driving cars dominate the road



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-uber-autonomous-newsmaker-idUSKCN1RK2J2
NEW YORK (Reuters) - Uber Technologies Inc expects it will be a long time before one of its biggest investments, self-driving cars, is ready for wide-scale deployment, a senior scientist said on Monday, as the ride-sharing firm gears up to go public.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-uber-autonomous-newsmaker-idUSKCN1RK2J2
> NEW YORK (Reuters) - Uber Technologies Inc expects it will be a long time before one of its biggest investments, self-driving cars, is ready for wide-scale deployment, a senior scientist said on Monday, as the ride-sharing firm gears up to go public.


Good. Considering how they run their business I will be surprised if Uber ever brings a true SDC to market.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Good. Considering how they run their business I will be surprised if Uber ever brings a true SDC to market.


You should be surprised if any company brings a true SDC to market.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

So last year it was 2 years,

This year it's within 10 years.

Anyone want to guess as to where we are next year?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> So last year it was 2 years,
> 
> This year it's within 10 years.
> 
> Anyone want to guess as to where we are next year?


Definitely within the next 1000 years.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Every other car I see is already self driving. 

Texting with one hand, eating with the other.

Putting on make up and looking at the mirror.

Seat reclined so far back they can't see and throwing chicken bones out the window.

The list goes on. Self driving cars have been around forever. Old news.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Definitely within the next 1000 years.


Maybe.


----------



## CDP (Nov 11, 2018)

So, will we be able to leverage that to get HIGHER PAY?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

CDP said:


> So, will we be able to leverage that to get HIGHER PAY?


No. Are you new here??!!


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

What a bummer... :thumbdown:

LOL!!! :roflmao:


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-uber-autonomous-newsmaker-idUSKCN1RK2J2
> NEW YORK (Reuters) - Uber Technologies Inc expects it will be a long time before one of its biggest investments, self-driving cars, is ready for wide-scale deployment, a senior scientist said on Monday, as the ride-sharing firm gears up to go public.


That means in order to increase profits, management will continue and step-up vomiting ? on powerless nonemployee drivers with impunity.
Lower driver cut
Driver app access fee
Zero incentives

If history is an indicator the above will result in increased new driver signups.
WTF?


----------

